# RESOLVED: Two rabbits in the Central Valley, California area need to be rehomed A.S.A.P



## itoshiixhito (Jun 4, 2011)

My parents decided this morning that I can no longer keep my rabbits. 

I'm absolutely heartbroken.






Name: Maayatan Mochi Itoshii
Sex: Female
Breed: Holland Lop
Fur Color: Short hair - Black Tortoiseshell (aa B- C- D- ee)
Eye Color: Chocolate brown
Weight: 4.5lbs
D.O.B: 10/23/2008 - Gotcha: 11/23/2008





Name: Tabi Ryuu Chi no Bara
Sex: Female
Breed: Mini Rex
Fur Color: Short hair - Black Vienna Marked
Eye Color: Blue/gray
Weight: 4lbs
Gotcha: 5/2/2010

Both of them as spayed and have wonderful personalities. All I can hope is that I can find them someone that will love them as much as I do.


----------



## Kipcha (Jun 4, 2011)

Wow, they're both beautiful! I just love Tabi, such beautiful eyes! Good luck with finding them a home!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 4, 2011)

If we were still in Tracy we could definitely help. They are both adorable. They have a monthly rabbit event at the Stockton Fairgrounds--that is where our daughter got "our" first two.


----------



## pla725 (Jun 4, 2011)

Can I ask why they wouldn't let you keep them? Have you tried talking to them about this and how upset you are?


----------



## itoshiixhito (Jun 4, 2011)

*pla725 wrote: *


> Can I ask why they wouldn't let you keep them? Have you tried talking to them about this and how upset you are?


The short version is that my priorities are not in order because I focus too much on the rabbits, and I'm not emotionally stable enough to have pets. That's what I've been told.

I've tried talking, pleading, bargaining, and full out crying. I'm on the verge of being kicked out myself, so I know pleading for the rabbits is pointless now.



I don't want any money for them, and I'm willing to hand over all their supplies and cage materials. 

I've had them both since they were tiny, and I love them more than life. I just want more than anything for someone to take good care of them.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 5, 2011)

I am so sorry for you. I don't want to get to personal in this but it makes me so angry. Parents thinking they own the world and have every right to break there child's heart on the drop of a hat. How would they like to have something precious ripped out from under them! Makes me sick. Sorry to get to personal but I just feel so bad for you and your buns. There beautiful by the way. I think I am going to cry!


----------



## itoshiixhito (Jun 13, 2011)

BUMP


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 13, 2011)

I am loving your bunnies. Your Mini Rex is gorgeous!! I would be very interested in taking Tabi to see if she would bond with Smooch since she is fixed. Do you know her DOB?


----------



## itoshiixhito (Jun 13, 2011)

*Must_Love_Pets wrote: *


> I am loving your bunnies. Your Mini Rex is gorgeous!! I would be very interested in taking Tabi to see if she would bond with Smooch since she is fixed. Do you know her DOB?


I got her in May 2010, and the lady I bought her from said she was about a month to two months old at the time, so right now she'd be about a year and three months old


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 13, 2011)

Let me talk to my BF and see if we would be able to take her. I show all my bunnies I would not be able to show her but she maybe will bond with my wittle Smoochie!! Lets see what he says and I will get back to you.


----------



## itoshiixhito (Jun 13, 2011)

*Must_Love_Pets wrote: *


> Let me talk to my BF and see if we would be able to take her. I show all my bunnies I would not be able to show her but she maybe will bond with my wittle Smoochie!! Lets see what he says and I will get back to you.


Thank you so much. I need to find a home for my babies as soon as I can


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 15, 2011)

itoshiixhito

Looks like the BF would like to keep it at 3 for now. I really hope she finds a good home. I will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 24, 2011)

Did you find a home for her yet?


----------



## itoshiixhito (Jun 24, 2011)

*Must_Love_Pets wrote: *


> Did you find a home for her yet?


No, unfortunately.

Tomorrow, my rabbits are going to go live at the Harvest Home Animal Sanctuary in Stockton, CA.

I'm trying really, really hard not to cry.

With the house move coming up in only a few weeks, it was the only real option left.

The lady I spoke to, Karen, was very reassuring.

_"We are a House Rabbit Society Chapter also and we screen our adopters very carefully. We adopt out to indoor homes only and we do a lot of bondings so rabbits have companionship."_

I feel relieved that I know they'll be well looked after and that their new owners will have to pass a screening process.



But it still doesn't make it easier that my babies are been taken away.


----------



## Must_Love_Pets (Jun 24, 2011)

I am happy to hear that they are going to a good place. I am sad that you have to part with them. I am soooo sorry.


----------



## itoshiixhito (Jun 26, 2011)

I updated my blog with some final pictures

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=57032&forum_id=6&jump_to=872957#p872957


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 26, 2011)

Totally bummed out--wish we still lived in Tracy.


----------



## conoslip (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi Itoshi,

Do you still have your bunnies? I will love to adopt them. I use to live in Modesto,CA.

But we moved to Tulare. But my Dad will take me to modesto to pick them up, if u still 

have them? Please let me know as soon as possible. My little brother have 2 

netherland bunnies. And now my parents willl let me get my own.



Thank you so much

Abby, 

My phone number is (559)-686-7965.


----------



## stinkybinky (Jul 16, 2011)

Ahttp://www...I wish I would've waited and adopted Tabi...actually Tabi is named after a member of one of my favorite bands, Big Bang tooo!! (lol I saw them in concert when they first came out in 2006 and consider myself one of their truest original fans) I was looking for a rabbit to adopt, Karen told me Tabi would be great and mentioned that she had a great owner who had to give her up because she was moving


----------

